# conspiracy thread



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

gonna start on one of the latest and will open your eyes to many others for those that are interested


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't stop staring at her mahoosive nose!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Nope, watched first 5 minutes, there are only seven tribes in the world mate, millions of people look like each other, the difference in those two was plain to see.

Kid plays in goal for my lads football team is the spitting image of one of my wholesalers ergo proof of time travel.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

that's one unlucky b1tch :lol:

although some people do actually look alike.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

how about this one


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

White coats time


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Needless to say.... Would bang.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

interesting watch


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Gymgym and Merkleman are the same person, and it's from another planet.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Different people. Threesome yes though.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Not big on conspiracy theories but definitely believe Di was murdered.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anybody believing in conspiracy theories should check out skeptoid.com . Clearly debunks things.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

This video you posted relates to the SandyHook school shooting. I'm inclined to believe:

a) that Adam Lanza (the reported gunman) and his mother were murdered by the government shortly before the mass shooting took place, and that the shooting itself was a false flag, or carefully r-e-h-e-a-r-s-e-d drill involving the use of actors. In other words it was fake and nobody died that day besides Adam Lanza and his mother. I think the only people that knew were the school parents, the school and of course a secret branch of government, they all signed a secrecy statement and got a pay off. This would tie in with what the government are trying to do over there which is ban all guns

B) Adam Lanza did carry out the shooting, the children were killed as reported, but the series of events was not. It's possible that Adam Lanza was under the influence of powerful drugs and mind control and that he was coerced by the secret police to carry out the act (the fall guy). Overhead footage of the shooting shows numerous assailants and many of them have never been accounted for.

The official version of events does not ring true whatever you decide to believe, there are too many anomalies and discrepancies about who did what and who was where.

In the James Holmes incident I firmly believe he worked along side an assailant (government supplied) who easily had the time to disappear before the police arrived, pinning all of the blame on James Holmes. Footage of him in court shows clearly someone whose emotionally distant (basically not there, only in person). God only knows what they were pumping into him to make him do that


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

for me people that dont believe really need to open there eyes just look at our foods full of aspartimine, mecurey, fluoride

but each to the own

i even believe in my own and other peoples theroies that angelina joliene will be the next celb taking out by the illuminati


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Totally believable

The government pull all aorta of sh!t

Barack Obama is the worst thing ever and its quite amazing what he gets away with just because he's black


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Nope, watched first 5 minutes, there are only seven tribes in the world mate, millions of people look like each other, the difference in those two was plain to see.
> 
> Kid plays in goal for my lads football team is the spitting image of one of my wholesalers ergo proof of time travel.


Last year a new vets opened up near me and the head vet looked 100% like me !!

I even had people cutting the newspaper ad out to show me the guy it was that bad :laugh:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Powerful Joe rogan


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> This video you posted relates to the SandyHook school shooting. I'm inclined to believe:
> 
> a) that Adam Lanza (the reported gunman) and his mother were murdered by the government shortly before the mass shooting took place, and that the shooting itself was a false flag, or carefully r-e-h-e-a-r-s-e-d drill involving the use of actors. In other words it was fake and nobody died that day besides Adam Lanza and his mother. I think the only people that knew were the school parents, the school and of course a secret branch of government, they all signed a secrecy statement and got a pay off. This would tie in with what the government are trying to do over there which is ban all guns
> 
> ...


How old are you desk sitter ?

I see you like your conspiracy theories and what not

Have you seen the info wars Obama documentary ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

wheyman does not lift

Ill start, Olixar Boom Brick Bluetooth speaker was £59.99 was on hot uk deals at £29.99 I have found it for £19.99 and I have one for my gym room, bassy not bad at all for the price http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/....php?t=5058690


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> How old are you desk sitter ?
> 
> I see you like your conspiracy theories and what not
> 
> Have you seen the info wars Obama documentary ?


No mate any links?

I do use that site but it's difficult to stay up with Alex Jones's pace. He does about 6 hours of new footage a day now doesn't he ? Need to not work just to stay updated with what's going on :laugh:


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Spam


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

DeskSitter said:


> No mate any links?
> 
> I do use that site but it's difficult to stay up with Alex Jones's pace. He does about 6 hours of new footage a day now doesn't he ? Need to not work just to stay updated with what's going on :laugh:


I'll start a new topic for it

Its fantastic

I'll link you


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> Powerful Joe rogan


Alpha brain son !


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Not big on conspiracy theories but definitely believe Di was murdered.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe she was the dead journalists sister and happened to go to school with the other guy?

Probably more likely odds of that being the case than someone winning the lottery, and people win the lottery every week.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Some guy at work the other month tried making me 'aware' of how the world is controlled by 3 founding families, the eye/pyramid and all that twin tower government cover up crap.

I literary told him more than 5 times during his 10 minute ramble that I do not buy into all that sh!t and. not interested, but he just carried on talking anyway. These conspiracy nuts do not like to stop chatting once they start, it's a cross between obsession, delusion, anxiety and schizophrenia IMO.

Even if a massive 20% of what they actually believe in has an element of truth to it, that's still 80% of pure bollox that goes on in their brain. Mouth breathers!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I work for the government and can confirm this is true

.srs


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I've worked on local govt, no one innovative enough there to plan anything like this


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> for me people that dont believe really need to open there eyes just look at our foods full of aspartimine, mecurey, fluoride
> 
> but each to the own
> 
> i even believe in my own and other peoples theroies that angelina joliene will be the next celb taking out by the illuminati


AKA no no one believed your first post let's try another thing entirely approach.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

people havent got to believe i dont them expect to its how we are brain washed and numbed and to nieve to see what is really going on

all i would do is open your eyes to different things and leave you make your mind up, you may find some things you would start questioning

archaic your friend in work is right the rothschild family own 500 trillion pounds which is half the worlds wealth, they own banks, new channels, buy in presidents, make celebrities and control the world in many ways

another example who was obhma before he was president hes real name was Barry Soetoro not even a american citizen and study islam in school

those who believe that 9/11 was true and london bombings on 7 7 etc really need to open there eyes many top bodybuilders are in the loop including the great dorian himself and has brilliant watches on you tube


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Totally believable
> 
> The government pull all aorta of sh!t
> 
> Barack Obama is the worst thing ever and its quite amazing what he gets away with just because he's black


Yeah, black guys get away with everything in the states


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> people havent got to believe i dont them expect to its how we are brain washed and numbed and to nieve to see what is really going on
> 
> all i would do is open your eyes to different things and leave you make your mind up, you may find some things you would start questioning
> 
> ...


for someone who is a supposed 'free thinker' you aren't very critical in thought

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthers/studentid.asp

I was on the tube when the 7/7 bombings happened too, and someone who I went to school with died on the bus bombing. I'm pretty sure they happened

The weird thing about conspiracy theorists is they all cut their nose to spite there face. Now i'm not saying everything we are told is true. But it's the constant grasping at straws and selective evidence taking that stops them from being taken seriously.

Anyone who believe that Barry Soetoro story, will have trouble being taken seriously when raising other points.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

welsh_chris said:


> interesting watch


bro do you even embed?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

welsh_chris said:


> for me people that dont believe really need to open there eyes just look at our foods full of aspartimine, mecurey, fluoride
> 
> but each to the own
> 
> i even believe in my own and other peoples theroies that angelina joliene will be the next celb taking out by the illuminati


Why her mate ???.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

simonthepieman

the bombings did definatly happen indeed, ill give you a few examples the train in luton that the bombers were meant to catch wasnt even running that day

stagecoach workers admitt that a team of people where working on the number 13 bus a day before the attack who they had never seen before

no autopsies were carried out on the people that sadly passed away it due to the bombs being planted under the trains so we no they would of all suffered lower limb injuries which wouldnt of been the case

the guy who was meant to the the leader called off the mock terroist attack on the 6th with pregnancy scares from his wife

theres plenty ofinfo and videos out there if you wanted to take alook

http://www.richplanet.net/rp_genre.php?ref=130∂=1&gen=3


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Funny how there is a conspiracy theory for literally every bad thing that's ever happened in the world. Love to know why people make this shit up lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Whats with all these noobs that won't embed? Theres the conspiracy theory I'd like to discuss. trojan virus in the links their posting perhaps?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Whats with all these noobs that won't embed? Theres the conspiracy theory I'd like to discuss. trojan virus in the links their posting perhaps?


 :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

SickCurrent said:


> Whats with all these noobs that won't embed? Theres the conspiracy theory I'd like to discuss. trojan virus in the links their posting perhaps?


Its a conspiracy to try and stop youtube from getting paid to fund the Mods because they're sending secret protein to Jihaddis in Syria so they can pickup heavier weapons for longer.

There was also rumours that the reason there is such a shortage on creatine is because Lorian has been consuming it all. Apparently the reason he has been out the country so many times undetected is because he has grown so big from the creatine that he is now able to pass himself off as a jet.

think about it. It makes total sense.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Funny how there is a conspiracy theory for literally every bad thing that's ever happened in the world. Love to know why people make this shit up lol


inb4someonecallsyouasheeple


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

welsh_chris said:


> people havent got to believe i dont them expect to its how we are brain washed and numbed and to nieve to see what is really going on
> 
> all i would do is open your eyes to different things and leave you make your mind up, you may find some things you would start questioning
> 
> ...


Firstly - if you're going to state facts it helps if you offer a source... digging around I can find two figures provided for the net worth of the Rothschild family; every business/banking/financial website that mentions it puts their net worth at around 500 million...a far cry from your figure. Every conspiracy driven website seems to give your figure. But here's the thing....when you search for the net wealth of teh entire planet - the figures provided across every website of any worth are between 200-240 trillion. So half the figure you claim the Rothschilds own. Plus - they stopped being a key figure in world finance a long time ago; there are many families and companies that are substantially richer than the Rosthschilds.

As for your other claims about them - ignoring the stuff they did in WWII when they were a significant financial force - what evidence do you have for them doing of that in more recent times?

I'm guessing none.....

My issue with conspiracy theorists (and to be clear...you believe what you like, that I have no issue with) is ..or rather are...(a) the complete lack of independently verifiable evidence for almost all factual statements and ( B) the seemingly resolute dismissal of very real conspiracies played out in public...so for instance, the recent Transatlantic Trade Agreement and Investor Partnership. This happened in public. There was obviously a great deal that also happened behind the scenes. One significant feature of this agreement is that it allows private companies to sue governments for ridiculous sums of money on teh grounds that that businesses's trade is being hampered. Why does that matter?

This is why http://www.ips-dc.org/debunking_eight_falsehoods_by_pacific_rim_mining/

Because they are suing El Salvador in order to obtain gold mining rights...despite their record of destroying local water supplies and environment to teh extant that entire local populations have been forced to move. So...because they want the gold....regardless of the ecological impact or the effect on the local population...and because the locals don't want them there...they can sue the goverment and get their money that way. That's an issue that directly affects people in a very real way. It is a horrendous manipulation of international law that is clearly aimed at making rich people richer...regardless of what effect it has elsewhere. Do you hear conspiracy theorists talkign about it?

No. Why? Because it's in public. There's no conjecture to be had there. No need for "I believe that.." because the evidence is clear and present.

The "do your research" mantra is put about by people who seem to be incapable of doing that. You tube is put forward as a credible source..despite the many times that videos get debunked and shown as being heavily edited/manipulated to "prove" a point....but hey...it's anti-authoritarian right? So there can't possibly be an agenda there surely. The only people with an agenda are the shadowy "them" with their illuminati connections right?

I spent a LONG time desperately seeking any scrap of evidence to support chemtrails. What I found was a stack of conjecture; an almost total lack of understanding of weather patterns and basic physics and chemistry, a refusal to listen to any viewpoint besides the supportive one, a refusal to address basic flaws in reasoning and a complete lack of genuine, hard, independently verifiable evidence of any kind whatsoever. I mention this as a classic example of how blinkered many conspiracy theorists actually are. I have several friends who buy into all of this stuff. I'm not suggesting there are no conspiracies...but whilst you're poking away at shadows you can't ever shine a light on..teh real stuff is happening behind you. Hmmm...here's a theory...maybe the government want you to look at all that stuff so they can get away with other things whilst you're distracted?

9/11 is another great example - all of a sudden the world is awash with architectural and structural engineers and experts on planes and the properties of aviation fuel......all of whom have acquired these demanding skills in a tiny fraction of teh time it takes genuine experts to do so..and mostly by simply reading websites. If only the people who spent 4 years in a degree course plus the professional qualifications, plus the years of experience had known this...they could have saved themselves so much time.....

If you want to see sheep....look at a conspiracy forum. Independent and genuinely critical thought is lauded as being the thing to aspire to - and is almost completely lacking.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> people havent got to believe i dont them expect to its how we are brain washed and numbed and to nieve to see what is really going on
> 
> all i would do is open your eyes to different things and leave you make your mind up, you may find some things you would start questioning
> 
> ...


Rothschilds own a lot of money - and?

Obama - another example of what?

Hardly the most convincing argument ever.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Some excellent posts and questions posited above, especially from @kuju and @saxondale.

I started writing a long post about analytical skills needed if going to not look like an idiot when talking about various conspiracies, but realised that the post would make no difference as people either think critically or they don't, and those who already think that way wouldn't further benefit from the post, and those who don't think that way would be too closed minded and drunk on confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance to take any heed anyway!!! :death:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Some excellent posts and questions posited above, especially from @kuju and @saxondale.
> 
> I started writing a long post about analytical skills needed if going to not look like an idiot when talking about various conspiracies, but realised that the post would make no difference as people either think critically or they don't, and those who already think that way wouldn't further benefit from the post, and those who don't think that way would be too closed minded and drunk on confirmation bias and cognitive dissonance to take any heed anyway!!! :death:


THIS ^^!

It staggers me that people who claim to be free thinkers and proponents of critical thought are actually so utterly incapable of doing so. But then all of this stuff....chemtrails, Mark Passio and his ridiculous natural law nonsense, 9/11, 7/7, geoengineering (the conspiracy version), the illuminati/"ruling elite"....ALL of it requires faith to buy into it. You have to believe it fervently because the evidence behind it is so utterly flimsy (or lacking altogether) - conjecture is king. It is in essence..a form of religion...in the sense that you have to dismiss rational thought in favour of belief. As a consequence - cognitive dissonance digs its heels in deep!

For instance - I had a long term debate with someone about chemtrails....tried explaining the flaws...didn't get anywhere. Got the "do your research" mantra. So I went on several chemtrail forums with as open a mind as possible and asked questions. Got the "do your research" mantra (erm...that's why i'm on the forum asking questions?). Really basic questions....

What are they spraying? Because the list of possible substances I've seen put forward (note "possible") doesn't work. This is somethign that can be tested - you can fly through a supposed chemtrail and take samples directly. Nobody has done that and produced any sort of reliable report from it. When I asked...people pointed me at samples taken at the ground. Ok - fair enough..samples from underneath a chemtrail...let's think about that based on what can be independently verified...for a ground sample to have any meaning you would need several weeks of samples at teh same spot when there were no chemtrails to establish a baseline. Then you need several samples from underneath a chemtrail to establish that any findings were due to the chemtrail rather than something that blew over from somewhere else.

More importantly - the substance that was being sprayed would have to have the WEIRDEST properties possible. First it needs to be toxic (apparently) - that automatically shrinks the list...admittedly still huge...but it starts to narrow things down. Then it has to be able to be sprayed...so it would need to be able to be reduced to a relatively fine powder or solution....otherwise it would hang about right? But - if it's being recorded at ground level directly under a chemtrail...it also has to be heavy enough to fall straight down.

THink about that...."chemtrails" form at (usually) a minimum of 25,000 feet. You can get them lower, even at ground level, but you need specific atmospheric conditions that don't exist over say...the UK or most of the USA. The average height of those formations is actually between 30-40,000 feet. So whatever is sprayed has a LONG way to fall. It also has to survive an average temperature at that altitude that hovers around -40 c. It can get much lower. -20 is a warm day up at that height. So that shrinks teh list even more as many organic substances wouldn't survive that temperature. FInally - it has to be extremely dense....I mean EXTREMELY dense...otherwise it won't hit the ground directly under the trail....because the average wind speed at that altitude is 100mph at least. And that's without taking into account an average airspeed of 400-500mph for the aircraft.

Assuming that something was being sprayed in aerosol form...it would fall at roughly 1 foot per second....so it would take abotu 8 hours to hit the ground and would have been dispersed over an area of thousands of square miles. So ground samples put forward by the pro chemtrail community are completely meaningless.

I suggested this and enquired what people thought of this - given that it is all independently verifiable...... I got the "do your research" mantra (and a couple of death threats....nice).

And that's before we get into....Why is there no increase in identifiable diseases around areas with heavy air traffic? Why are "they" trying to poison people? Surely a sick populace is just a burden? Etc etc.........

I have had more intelligent, considered, open and critically aware conversations with heavily religious people than I have ever had with conspiracy theorists.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

kuju said:


> THIS ^^!
> 
> It staggers me that people who claim to be free thinkers and proponents of critical thought are actually so utterly incapable of doing so. But then all of this stuff....chemtrails, Mark Passio and his ridiculous natural law nonsense, 9/11, 7/7, geoengineering (the conspiracy version), the illuminati/"ruling elite"....ALL of it requires faith to buy into it. You have to believe it fervently because the evidence behind it is so utterly flimsy (or lacking altogether) - conjecture is king. It is in essence..a form of religion...in the sense that you have to dismiss rational thought in favour of belief. As a consequence - cognitive dissonance digs its heels in deep!
> 
> ...


exactly what a sheeple would say :whistling:

just kidding spot on.

It's funny he hasn't responding to the snopes link I posted against the Obama storywhich any kid with an IQ above 50 could see had no legs

It's strange these people are quickest to stick their heads in the sand when they are attempting to do the enlightening


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> exactly what a sheeple would say :whistling:
> 
> just kidding spot on.
> 
> ...


Yup- in past conversations...when i've offered something that goes against the theory; that's possibly quite challenging to refute..one of three things happens - Every. Single. Time.

1. "Do your research" end of conversation (unless they then offer me yet another you tube video)

2. Threats and accusations of being a government shill.....seriously...that's happened so many times i'm wondering if I can claim some sort of financial compensation from the government (although it's never clear which government they mean)

3. Conversation ends. That's it - no more engagement of any kind.

It would be nice if one day.....just once....someone actually said..right, ok; well this is my take on that.....

Or any sign of independent thought of any kind actually......


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I usually just get a flat out denial to even acknowledge my arguments.

There are so many 'conspiracy debunking' websites out there (which actually contain research and sources) now which can be found within seconds on a Google search, yet the conspiracy theorists refuse to look at these.

I wonder why :laugh:


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

kuju said:


> For instance - I had a long term debate with someone about chemtrails.....


Any physics or chemistry graduate will tell you that it's really easy to find out what sort of chemicals are in these alleged 'chemtrails'. Just point a spectrometer at them - you can work out the composition of them from the absorbtion lines they create.

When the Chemtrail conspiracy-sheeple can do this & actually uncover evidence of substances that wouldn't be expected in normal jet exhaust contrails, then I'll engage in conversation with them.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Any physics or chemistry graduate will tell you that it's really easy to find out what sort of chemicals are in these alleged 'chemtrails'. Just point a spectrometer at them - you can work out the composition of them from the absorbtion lines they create.
> 
> When the Chemtrail conspiracy-sheeple can do this & actually uncover evidence of substances that wouldn't be expected in normal jet exhaust contrails, then I'll engage in conversation with them.


Hang on....can this be done from the ground?!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

crouchmagic said:


> I usually just get a flat out denial to even acknowledge my arguments.
> 
> There are so many 'conspiracy debunking' websites out there (which actually contain research and sources) now which can be found within seconds on a Google search, yet the conspiracy theorists refuse to look at these.
> 
> I wonder why :laugh:


Same reason Creationists won't read textbooks on astrophysics or geology. Their belief system requires them to reject alternative explanations out of hand, and Conspiracists have a perfect get-out clause - "well that's what *they *want you to believe"

It's this sort of mentality that encourages gullible idiots like Desksitter to come here spreading his paranoid fantasies about government organised school shootings.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

i would be interested for people to watch 7/7 the ripple effect its nearly a hour long

but would be interested in there views after watching it


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

kuju said:


> Hang on....can this be done from the ground?!!


Yes. I've done it as an astronomer (analysing the composition of molecular clouds), but the principle would be exactly the same.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Yes. I've done it as an astronomer (analysing the composition of molecular clouds), but the principle would be exactly the same.


Wow - so there is theoretically no need to take actual physical air samples in a chemtrail.....and yet there is still no direct evidence ....erm....ooh I wonder why...

Very interesting - cheers!


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

kuju said:


> Wow - so there is theoretically no need to take actual physical air samples in a chemtrail.....and yet there is still no direct evidence ....erm....ooh I wonder why...
> 
> Very interesting - cheers!


 Why even bother with that? You just need to consider the logistics involved to realise that the whole concept is a crock of steaming poo.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Why even bother with that? You just need to consider the logistics involved to realise that the whole concept is a crock of steaming poo.


 :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:
 

> Why even bother with that? You just need to consider the logistics involved to realise that the whole concept is a crock of steaming poo.


Well yes - admittedly the whole thing is so full of holes it can't possibly hang together in any meaningful way.......I'm thinking more for the inevitable forthcomign discussions with people I will have... After all - no matter what your viewpoint - it's impossible to construct any argument against the idea that the whole thing can be resolved simply my actually measuring a so-called chemtrail in some way that reveals it's composition. The fact that it's possible from the ground means there is literally no excuse for the vast community of believers (interesting that they call themselves that) NOT to have that evidence. It would after all seal the debate....

You're right of course...but logic doesn;t seem to have much to do with it...or common sense...or evidence....critical thinking...IQ...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Why even bother with that? You just need to consider the logistics involved to realise that the whole concept is a crock of steaming poo.


It's not just the logistics. Nothing about the whole 'chemtrails' paranoia holds water.

So we have a vast global plot, orchestrated between governments who otherwise struggle to agree fishing quotas, carried out by tens of thousands of pilots & air traffic control crew who are happily implementing a plot to poison their own children.

And the method ? Dumping chemicals into the stratosphere where they get fried by UV light & can blow halfway around the globe before they make it to the ground ? When they spray crops or mosquitoes, they do it from about 10 metres.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> struggle to agree fishing quotas,


Chuckled at that - bang on the money lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Major Eyeswater said:


> And the method ? Dumping chemicals into the stratosphere where they get fried by UV light & can blow halfway around the globe before they make it to the ground ? When they spray crops or mosquitoes, they do it from about 10 metres.


stop it with you 'correct according to every text boo' science.

thats what 'they' want you to think!

dont you know that your entire education is based on lies and the history of science is more lies carefully orchestrated by 'them' to teach you incorrect facts and red herrings so that you disbelieve all conspiracy theories? its a double bluff! the less people believe, the more 'they' will get away with it

the real science is on the internet and is spread by the believers, not by proffessors and doctors.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Major Eyeswater said:


> It's not just the logistics. Nothing about the whole 'chemtrails' paranoia holds water.
> 
> So we have a vast global plot, orchestrated between governments who otherwise struggle to agree fishing quotas, carried out by tens of thousands of pilots & air traffic control crew who are happily implementing a plot to poison their own children.
> 
> And the method ? Dumping chemicals into the stratosphere where they get fried by UV light & can blow halfway around the globe before they make it to the ground ? When they spray crops or mosquitoes, they do it from about 10 metres.


I was using "logistics" in a very general sense and it included people. Whenever I hear of a new conspiracy theory I tend to quickly run through a couple of very simple questions:

1. How many people would have to be complicit, either actively or passively?

2. What is the motive and is the proposal the most sensible, effective or efficient way of achieving the desired outcome?

With point 1, as soon as you get above a handful of individuals, any act that decent people would find abhorrent (e.g. killing thousands of civilians on your own soil, massacring school children, poisoning your own population etc etc) is quite clearly impossible to pull off without the whistle being blown.

The 2nd point requires a little more thought, but not much. Take the WTC conspiracy theory. If the motive was to garner public support for the war on terror, why the need to allegedly rig the towers with demolition charges? Just arranging for some patsy terrorists to crash a couple of hijacked airliners into them would have got the same level of public outrage even if the towers hadn't completely collapsed. But no, we are expected to believe that the perpetrators saw fit to massively increase the chances of their plot being exposed (due to all the additional resource required) for no meaningful added value.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

welsh_chris said:


> i would be interested for people to watch 7/7 the ripple effect its nearly a hour long
> 
> but would be interested in there views after watching it


Watched the first two chapters... completely laughable. There wasn't a single piece of evidence in the spurious claims he was making.

It is complete conjecture.

EDIT: another two chapters down and still nothing.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Funny how there is a conspiracy theory for literally every bad thing that's ever happened in the world. Love to know why people make this shit up lol


You're probably some government operative whose job is just to purely debunk conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Getting back to 9/11, concrete and steel buildings dont collapse like that after a couple of hours on fire, plus why did tower 7 collapse, nothing hit that, but a few debris.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:



> Getting back to 9/11, concrete and steel buildings dont collapse like that after a couple of hours on fire, plus why did tower 7 collapse, nothing hit that, but a few debris.


It wasn't just a fire though was it... it was a massive impact (imagine the force of a passenger plane hitting something), an explosion and then the fire.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

2004mark said:


> It wasn't just a fire though was it... it was a massive impact (imagine the force of a passenger plane hitting something), an explosion and then the fire.


Lets just go along with that, and say ok fair enough, to great big fcuk off planes smashed into them, what about tower 7?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Getting back to 9/11........


Let's not.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Let's not.


Ooh government agent eh? lol


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

@2004mark or any else

what would you state the reason of the bbc filming live that the pentagon had been hit yet its still stood behind them as there reporting

also there was a heel of alot of thermite found at the twin towers


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Ooh government agent eh? lol


Oh no. I'm much higher up than that. Now stop digging or we send the black helicopters round to your gaff.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lets just go along with that, and say ok fair enough, to great big fcuk off planes smashed into them, what about tower 7?


Not a clue... never looked into it.

Ok... 9/11, 7/7, moon landing, assassination of JFK, the holocaust, Diana, Roswell... The biggest stories ever they're all conspiracies according to some? Is it so inconceivable that stuff actually happens for real lol?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Oh no. I'm much higher up than that. Now stop digging or we send the black helicopters round to your gaff.
> 
> View attachment 158544
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Not a clue... never looked into it.
> 
> Ok... 9/11, 7/7, moon landing, assassination of JFK, the holocaust, Diana, Roswell... The biggest stories ever they're all conspiracies according to some? Is it so inconceivable that stuff actually happens for real lol?


This is what they do, they mix up the truth with lies, plus they (the overlords) start off ridiculous conspiracy's, so they all look daft, and people poo poo them all


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Not a clue... never looked into it.
> 
> Ok... 9/11, 7/7, moon landing, assassination of JFK, the holocaust, Diana, Roswell... The biggest stories ever they're all conspiracies according to some? Is it so inconceivable that stuff actually happens for real lol?


Before you poo poo something, dont you think you should do a little research on the subject matter


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> This is what they do, they mix up the truth with lies, plus they (the overlords) start off ridiculous conspiracy's, so they all look daft, and people poo poo them all


So how do you personally figure out which ones are real then... which ones out of the ones I listed do you believe in? Because more often than not I find when someone believes one of them they believe them all.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Before you poo poo something, dont you think you should do a little research on the subject matter


Nope... because I have no reason to lol, you stated buildings don't fall down after 2 hours of fire, I simply stated it was much much more than just two hours of fire... that's it.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

the moon landing was definately bullchit. Theres not even technology now that would allow such a ludacrous thing to be achieved....the worlds population was innocent and gullible back than [and a portion still are today  ]


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

2004mark said:


> So how do you personally figure out which ones are real then... which ones out of the ones I listed do you believe in? Because more often than not I find when someone believes one of them they believe them all.


Well i would say 9/11, JFK, and probably the moon landings are fake.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Nope... because I have no reason to lol, you stated buildings don't fall down after 2 hours of fire, I simply stated it was much much more than just two hours of fire... that's it.


So you believe it is real, because some puppet reading it to you through a tv set says so


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

#powerful said:


> Last year a new vets opened up near me and the head vet looked 100% like me !!
> 
> I even had people cutting the newspaper ad out to show me the guy it was that bad :laugh:


My cat died don't know how you can live with yourself!

(sorry if some one already used this did not read whole thread :lol: )


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

i feel its up to you what you want to believe in and what your interested in, we as humans are no importance to these world leaders, for us to die its just like your pet hamster to die to them means nothgin

i enjoy reading and making my own mind up on things

things i look at now are this isis group and how they have meant to be funded 2 billion already which would come from america, and theses fema concentration camps they have set up and in full working order and fully staffed (WTF why do we need then you ask yourself) de population of the world for full control and world order

why i look at these is cos it could affect me or my children

another that intrests me is foods and apsartmine, mercury, flouride and the the fda are just approving things without even testing anymore as i believe this can bring on dieseases such as cancer

but i read it all me quiet interested in alien and alien mutilation and how apparently there is a planet called zeta reticuli closer to the earth than we think

you take technology for example look how much its advanced

1969 the 1st man was on the moon yet as humans we still believe to go to space you need a rocket

surely and yes it has advanced so so much since then but why are they keeping it from us and these crafts they now use apparently the size of a football pitch


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> So you believe it is real, because some puppet reading it to you through a tv set says so


Well... I've never been to NY pre or post bombings... so how do I know the WTC towers even existed in the first place? But seriously, where do you draw the line?

What investigative work have you personally done on the matter, how do you know the sources you've heard these theories from are correct? Works both ways.

My common sense tells me there is no story here. It's a series of events that couldn't be organised to such precision where there hasn't been a single leak whatsoever. Where are the high profile opposing US/UK politicians that would lap this sort of stuff up for a start?


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Well... I've never been to NY pre or post bombings... so how do I know the WTC towers even existed in the first place? But seriously, where do you draw the line?
> 
> What investigative work have you personally done on the matter, how do you know the sources you've heard these theories from are correct? Works both ways.
> 
> My common sense tells me there is no story here. It's a series of events that couldn't be organised to such precision where there hasn't been a single leak whatsoever. Where are the high profile opposing US/UK politicians that would lap this sort of stuff up for a start?


micheal jackson was gonna lap it all up on his last tour and look what happened to him


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

welsh_chris said:


> micheal jackson was gonna lap it all up on his last tour and look what happened to him


Jacko... srs :lol:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not read all the posts, but with ISIS/ISOL, I have posted a few times about them being bigged up and being manufactured by the CIA, certainly armed, but no one has wanted to challenge or take up this issue, The American Military industrial complex need to make a new enemy all the time, so the American public give them carte blanche to spend all those tax dollars.

This has been an issue for many years, warnings were coming from Truman, Eisenhower, and is what got Kennedy killed, I do not like the term conspiracy theory, because it is like a grave yard, the best place to hide a body, and the establishment have hidden a few here, good JFK program to watch is wizard of Oswald on youtube, shows you a lot of connections before and after his murder and most importantly WHY!!

people loose sight of the real issue, it is not important who is pulling the trigger as who and why are fuelling all of this, there is another program on youtube about thermite explosives and 9/11, very interesting....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to make a prediction on this thread - after some excellent posts again showing scientific understanding, genuine critical thinking and the recognition that suspicion and circumstantial evidence does not equate to truth, those who don't think that way will just ignore those posts and keep posting the same way as before... I see the faked moon landings conspiracy has already got a mention again, that's one of my favourite bits of nonsense.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Some guy at work the other month tried making me 'aware' of how the world is controlled by 3 founding families, the eye/pyramid and all that twin tower government cover up crap.
> 
> I literary told him more than 5 times during his 10 minute ramble that I do not buy into all that sh!t and. not interested, but he just carried on talking anyway. These conspiracy nuts do not like to stop chatting once they start, it's a cross between obsession, delusion, anxiety and schizophrenia IMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Simspin said:


> My cat died don't know how you can live with yourself!


That's what they told you. You're cat was actually fitted with a telepathic control implant and is being used to conduct covert operations against the enemies of the NWO. The dead cat you were given to bury was actually a stray that they killed just to cover up their plot. Don't ask why they didn't just fit the stray with the implant, the answer is beyond your comprehension.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

2004mark said:


> So how do you personally figure out which ones are real then... which ones out of the ones I listed do you believe in? Because more often than not I find when someone believes one of them they believe them all.


 You look at the evidence, unlike The warren commission after Kennedy's murder, they still havnt found his brain?! some are a bit ridicules and some are bare lies by the authorities, dis-information is a very real and effective weapon.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

welsh_chris said:


> we as humans are no importance to these world leaders, for us to die its just like your pet hamster to die to them means nothgin


World leaders, ruling elete... it all sounds like they have these secret meetings where they slaughter a goat and wear capes. Maybe with a bit of men in back thrown in.

Just looking at the UK though, I'm guessing you class Cameron as one of these world leaders (and every other PM in recent history)... but again, where is the line drawn, what about opposing party leaders... Clegg, Miliband, Farage, their aids, whips, cabinet MPs, back benchers... they can't all be complicit in these shenanigans.

While I do think the political system in this country needs reforming for various reasons, it's not a totally closed shop. I mean who would have though that a Lib Dem would be deputy PM... that could be Farage next year, have they already 'got to' him?

I know this wont be a very popular thing to say, but a lot of these politicians are just normal people (albeit a bit posh), a lot came from a certain group of schools, but a lot didn't... they don't have their sense of morality removed when they reach a certain level. Their number one priority is getting voted back in again, not to conspire against the masses.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

@welsh_chris so do you genuine believe Obama is foreign student runaway based on a student card picture which was in format used well after he left which had a photo of him on taken 9 years after he left.

You did that whole conspiracy theorist thing of suddenly going deaf when real facts are present


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

freddee said:


> You look at the evidence, unlike The warren commission after Kennedy's murder, they still havnt found his brain?! some are a bit ridicules and some are bare lies by the authorities, dis-information is a very real and effective weapon.


The reality of disinformation by authorities does not however mean that anything suspected to be truth that isn't the propagated disinformation must therefore actually be true - having a blank in accurate information simply means 'unknown' and is not a license to fill the blank with a suspicion and claim that suspicion to be true.

Disinformation definitely does exist, but knowing that doesn't mean that any alternate theory picked from the ether is therefore correct.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

welsh_chris said:


> @2004mark or any else
> 
> what would you state the reason of the bbc filming live that the pentagon had been hit yet its still stood behind them as there reporting
> 
> also there was a heel of alot of thermite found at the twin towers


Here's the abbreviated version http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/sep/05/9-11-conspiracy-theories-debunked

Here's a more informative version http://www.debunking911.com/

Key point - all of the assertions and conclusions and factual statements on those websites can be INDEPENDENTLY verified. You can check the facts yourself. The conclusions are logical. Unlike truther sites which essentially re-hash the same tired conjecture...and it is just conjecture..

And - on a slightly different note...how is it that you're absolutely fine with a fake ID card for Obama...that is clearly and demonstrably a false thing and has been deliberately produced to lend weight to an untrue story. But you're ok with that. Things you can't prove but believe...those you question?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That's what they told you. You're cat was actually fitted with a telepathic control implant and is being used to conduct covert operations against the enemies of the NWO. The dead cat you were given to bury was actually a stray that they killed just to cover up their plot. Don't ask why they didn't just fit the stray with the implant, the answer is beyond your comprehension.


I now feel better that he has a new life and is making a difference!

My only hope is one day he kills Peter Andrea


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> the moon landing was definately bullchit. Theres not even technology now that would allow such a ludacrous thing to be achieved....the worlds population was innocent and gullible back than [and a portion still are today  ]


Except...teh technology did exist....and as for now - ermm...we've actually built an entire space station which people are on...all the time. We have rockets and shuttles doing far more complex things than landing on teh moon on a regular basis.

Plus you know....there's teh reflectors that were left on the moons surface. Precisely positioned...by hand..because they have to be to actually work..you can still bounce lasers off them now. There is literally no other way they could have got there except for a human being placing them..very carefully.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> The 2nd point requires a little more thought, but not much. Take the WTC conspiracy theory. If the motive was to garner public support for the war on terror, why the need to allegedly rig the towers with demolition charges? Just arranging for some patsy terrorists to crash a couple of hijacked airliners into them would have got the same level of public outrage even if the towers hadn't completely collapsed. But no, we are expected to believe that the perpetrators saw fit to massively increase the chances of their plot being exposed (due to all the additional resource required) for no meaningful added value.


Here's another thing to ponder.

*IF* the tin-foil hat brigade are correct, and 9/11 was an inside job by the US government, why did Al Quaeda happily go along with the US deception ?

Imagine the damage that Al Quaeda could have inflicted on the US government if they had said "hang on - we didn't do this - don't be ridiculous. We haven't got the resources to carry out a plot like this. Mohammed Atta isn't even one of our members", they could have done the US government untold damage by destroying their credibility.

So why didn't this loosley controlled organisation full of fanatical America-haters effectively co-operate with the US government ?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

kuju said:


> We have rockets and shuttles doing far more complex things than landing on teh moon on a regular basis.


Actually no. They just go into orbit and float around the earth. Nothing could be more complex than trying to land a vehicle on the moons surface and as for a human surviving the radiation while passing through the Van Halen belt? Can't see than happening either mate


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

dtlv said:


> The reality of disinformation by authorities does not however mean that anything suspected to be truth that isn't the propagated disinformation must therefore actually be true - having a blank in accurate information simply means 'unknown' and is not a license to fill the blank with a suspicion and claim that suspicion to be true.
> 
> Disinformation definitely does exist, but knowing that doesn't mean that any alternate theory picked from the ether is therefore correct.


closed mind there I'm afraid, I said look at the evidence, with JFK, when the secret service and the FBI destroyed a great deal it is hard I know, but if you were a policeman and looked at what you have and how you would go about an investigation then you would not have a lone shooter, dis-information is not really against the law but murdering the democratically voted president of your country is, and now it is thought in most all circles that kennedy was killed by a conspiracy.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Actually no. They just go into orbit and float around the earth. Nothing could be more complex than trying to land a vehicle on the moons surface and as for a human surviving the radiation while passing through the Van Halen belt? Can't see than happening either mate


The US must be shitting themselves then... because surely it wont be long before Russia or China prove them wrong with concrete evidence. In fact it's unthinkable that they wouldn't have already done so don't you think?


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

kuju said:


> Firstly - if you're going to state facts it helps if you offer a source... digging around I can find two figures provided for the net worth of the Rothschild family; every business/banking/financial website that mentions it puts their net worth at around 500 million...a far cry from your figure. Every conspiracy driven website seems to give your figure. But here's the thing....when you search for the net wealth of teh entire planet - the figures provided across every website of any worth are between 200-240 trillion. So half the figure you claim the Rothschilds own. Plus - they stopped being a key figure in world finance a long time ago; there are many families and companies that are substantially richer than the Rosthschilds.
> 
> As for your other claims about them - ignoring the stuff they did in WWII when they were a significant financial force - what evidence do you have for them doing of that in more recent times?
> 
> ...


I got to the end of your first paragraph and stopped reading.

Listen, nobody except the mentally ill accepts EVERYTHING they read of conspiracies and then recites it word to word to other people, you pick and choose what you believe to be true, just like everyone does on every single issue. Even if you believe the official story of events that the world trade centres collapsed on their own for example, there are many experts that give conflicting explanations as to how it happened and the physics behind it,, these are all people with slightly separate interpretations but all of the same cloth in what they believe about the planes causing it somehow. Apply that to everything, we all interpret things differently. It's often the skeptics though that are so quick to throw accusations and labels at people who disbelieve the official versions, throw them in with the people who believe in reptilians so you can be safe in the ignorance your world is run by reasonable people, the fault is with you, not with the person who has opened to these things

Just to repute your view of the Rothchilds though,.. they attend meetings held by the Bilberberg group, they are very much active today and have a lot more wealth than 500 million, I doubt that would account for the value of the assets in their estates. Anyone can manipulate anything on paper, not having names on properties and in companies, they've been in the game so long they know all the tricks, do you think they would want to flaunt the true wealth they have? No, it would make them more of a target. They like to play behind the scenes. Believe me their presence now is felt just as much as it ever was, they are still brokering behind the scenes, making decisions that affect the general public and that none of us know about. To assume otherwise is frankly naive in the extreme.

I won't comment on anything else you said because it will go on and on


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

SickCurrent said:


> Actually no. They just go into orbit and float around the earth. Nothing could be more complex than trying to land a vehicle on the moons surface and as for a human surviving the radiation while passing through the Van Halen belt? Can't see than happening either mate


Nope - they manipulate large moving objects with great precision (ie satelites) which is enormously complex and dangerous and requires far more precision than landing a craft designed for it - they dock and undock with the space station - which is also technically more complex than landing on the moon..considerably in fact. Docking into a small docking pod requires way more expertise and precision than landing a specifically designed landing craft on an enormous lump of rock.

And for the Van Allen belt (Van Halen????  ) - the radiation is broadly speaking around the 2 rems mark...ish...it fluctuates a fair bit. Humans surviving it would be relatively simple given that we had human beings working inside nuclear reactors at the time, with far greater risk but apparently fine due to specially designed clothing. Add in the shielding on the craft itself and the fact that they were passing through the belt at about 5-7 km per second. In fact; solar radiation was a bigger issue but even with that - the total exposure for each astronaut was reckoned to be well below the so called "safe level" for reactor workers.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> I got to the end of your first paragraph and stopped reading.
> 
> Listen, nobody except the mentally ill accepts EVERYTHING they read of conspiracies and then recites it word to word to other people, you pick and choose what you believe to be true, just like everyone does on every single issue. Even if you believe the official story of events that the world trade centres collapsed on their own for example, there are many experts that give conflicting explanations as to how it happened and the physics behind it,, these are all people with slightly separate interpretations but all of the same cloth in what they believe about the planes causing it somehow. Apply that to everything, we all interpret things differently. It's often the skeptics though that are so quick to throw accusations and labels at people who disbelieve the official versions, throw them in with the people who believe in reptilians so you can be safe in the ignorance your world is run by reasonable people, the fault is with you, not with the person who has opened to these things
> 
> ...


And your evidence/source for this is?

I'm not disputing your overall point by the way - they could well be the most powerful force in teh world for all I know...like you say..they could manipulate things from behind the scenes...smoke mirrors..etc....


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Same reason Creationists won't read textbooks on astrophysics or geology. Their belief system requires them to reject alternative explanations out of hand, and Conspiracists have a perfect get-out clause - "well that's what *they *want you to believe"
> 
> It's this sort of mentality that encourages gullible idiots like Desksitter to come here spreading his paranoid fantasies about government organised school shootings.


Thanks for involving me in the conversation to which I wasn't apart to attempt to rile me. I won't bite but I will return the sentiment by saying you are one ugly bastard mate


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

kuju said:


> And your evidence/source for this is?
> 
> I'm not disputing your overall point by the way - they could well be the most powerful force in teh world for all I know...like you say..they could manipulate things from behind the scenes...smoke mirrors..etc....


I don't have any sources to show you on that, if I didn't think I could find them or that it wasn't true I wouldn't believe it.

Talking about the Rothchild's goes into the realms of Zionist Jewry and it's grip hold on what is going on at present in the middle East and around the world.

It's such a massive subject to talk about, no I don't know the half of it, yes I've seen enough to believe the Rothchild conspiracies and international Jewry is a very real threat to humanity


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> ..you are one ugly bastard mate


Yep - face like a bag of spanners me, but I've never let it bother me because I'm hung like a donkey.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Simspin said:


> I now feel better that he has a new life and is making a difference!
> 
> My only hope is one day he kills Peter Andrea


Unfortunately, Peter Andre is one of ours as well. He was fitted with a control device as part of a dastardly plot to infiltrate the state of Jordan. Unfortunately, the programmers misunderstood the briefing.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> Actually no. They just go into orbit and float around the earth. Nothing could be more complex than trying to land a vehicle on the moons surface and as for a human surviving the radiation while passing through the Van Halen belt? Can't see than happening either mate


So no Vehicle has landed on mars either?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

dtlv said:


> I'm going to make a prediction on this thread - after some excellent posts again showing scientific understanding, genuine critical thinking and the recognition that suspicion and circumstantial evidence does not equate to truth, those who don't think that way will just ignore those posts and keep posting the same way as before... I see the faked moon landings conspiracy has already got a mention again, that's one of my favourite bits of nonsense.


Just out of interest which points brought up do you find nonsense or the most nonsense, or is it the question of why would they do this in the first place, some of the questions on that subject I find very good and have heard, not as yet any decent answers myself...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Unfortunately, Peter Andre is one of ours as well. He was fitted with a control device as part of a dastardly plot to infiltrate the state of Jordan. Unfortunately, the programmers misunderstood the briefing.


That explains a lot tbf

I was going to bury that dead cat

In a pet cemetery this creepy old man told me about

With your intel I'll give it a miss don't want a dead stray coming bk to f me up!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

freddee said:


> Just out of interest which points brought up do you find nonsense or the most nonsense, or is it the question of why would they do this in the first place, some of the questions on that subject I find very good and have heard, not as yet any decent answers myself...


So what do you reckon to this post of mine?



2004mark said:


> The US must be shitting themselves then... because surely it wont be long before Russia or China prove them wrong with concrete evidence. In fact it's unthinkable that they wouldn't have already done so don't you think?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

kuju said:


> Nope - they manipulate large moving objects with great precision (ie satelites) which is enormously complex and dangerous and requires far more precision than landing a craft designed for it - they dock and undock with the space station - which is also technically more complex than landing on the moon..considerably in fact. Docking into a small docking pod requires way more expertise and precision than landing a specifically designed landing craft on an enormous lump of rock.
> 
> And for the Van Allen belt (Van Halen????  ) - the radiation is broadly speaking around the 2 rems mark...ish...it fluctuates a fair bit. Humans surviving it would be relatively simple given that we had human beings working inside nuclear reactors at the time, with far greater risk but apparently fine due to specially designed clothing. Add in the shielding on the craft itself and the fact that they were passing through the belt at about 5-7 km per second. In fact; solar radiation was a bigger issue but even with that - the total exposure for each astronaut was reckoned to be well below the so called "safe level" for reactor workers.


Decent points mate I've reopened my mind on this


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

2004mark said:


> So what do you reckon to this post of mine?


Valid point also mate


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I'm going to make a prediction on this thread - after some excellent posts again showing scientific understanding, genuine critical thinking and the recognition that suspicion and circumstantial evidence does not equate to truth, those who don't think that way will just ignore those posts and keep posting the same way as before... I see the faked moon landings conspiracy has already got a mention again, that's one of my favourite bits of nonsense.


So much bullshít and misinformation out there on the internet, and unfortunately some people are just so naive that they can't think for themselves and require complete fools like Alex Jones and the 9/11 doubters to think for them. I haven't read the whole thread because it will be no doubt full of the same crap, but has the holocaust been denied yet?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

2004mark said:


> So what do you reckon to this post of mine?


You mean like the British did with enigma, we told the Germans that we were reading all the incrypted messages and knew their every move, I just asked what did you find nonsense, answer a question with a question?? like I said some of the questions on this were good questions, it could just be the films were doctored, just to enhance them??.

Why would the USA lie about moon landings, well for one it was not just an innocent race, it was flexing of muscle, we can put a man on the moon in a rocket, we can put a bomb on the kremlin no problem, America were in a panic those days and were doing all kinds of sh1t, not saying they didn't land on the moon though...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

freddee said:


> You mean like the British did with enigma, we told the Germans that we were reading all the incrypted messages and knew their every move, I just asked what did you find nonsense, answer a question with a question?? like I said some of the questions on this were good questions, it could just be the films were doctored, just to enhance them??.
> 
> Why would the USA lie about moon landings, well for one it was not just an innocent race, it was flexing of muscle, we can put a man on the moon in a rocket, we can put a bomb on the kremlin no problem, America were in a panic those days and were doing all kinds of sh1t, not saying they didn't land on the moon though...


But if it was faked, the Russians would have had the intel on this and exposed it immediately, considering how important it was to conquer space to these two nations.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

like I said it was not aan actual space race it was not so important to concuer space at all, that was a by product of showing there rocket technology, intelegce agency's do not go blabbing what they know, one reason it makes glaringly obvious about what they don't know, you ask questions, you are in as much trouble of giving secrets away as the person you ask those questions of, its called the shopping list, like I said, I am not saying they did not land on the moon, but I found some of the doubters questions good ones...


----------



## Betts020577 (Jul 13, 2014)

Too many conspiracies out there for me.

Only 1 i want to really find out the truth is 'Who Drew That Big Dog' ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I think this thread was started by aliens trying to steal our thoughts and use them for a secret energy source to power the houses of Parliament where they replace politicians with their offspring who emit a gas which eats away at the ozone layer and starts inter religious conflicts.

Or maybe not.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Kazza61 said:


> I think this thread was started by aliens trying to steal our thoughts and use them for a secret energy source to power the houses of Parliament where they replace politicians with their offspring who emit a gas which eats away at the ozone layer and starts inter religious conflicts.
> 
> No no go with that, makes perfect sense to me!
> 
> Or maybe not.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> micheal jackson was gonna lap it all up on his last tour and look what happened to him


jumped the shark there mate


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Just spent hours on that Skeptoid website very interesting some genuine mysteries on there.

Well worth a read for a couple of hours if bored.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

You never get any women on theses threads, I wonder why lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just went on youtube and typed in sceptoid and it was trying to debunk zeitgeist, just was going on about it being inaccurate about god, and showing symbols, not impressed, so these people wont believe in any conspiracy but believe in big man in the sky, so PPI was not a conspiracy, it was, they are out there, bankers conspired to come up with a fake product to con customers out of billions, if it wasn't, they would not have had to pay it back, my point is some so called conspiracy's are rubbish but some are very real, ISIS=CIA=MIC=federal reserve or something very like that in my opinion is one of the latter.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you know what is funny though?

People who ate anti conspiracy theorists and eat 6 meals a day and buy BCAA'S


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Just went on youtube and typed in sceptoid and it was trying to debunk zeitgeist, just was going on about it being inaccurate about god, and showing symbols, not impressed, so these people wont believe in any conspiracy but believe in big man in the sky, so PPI was not a conspiracy, it was, they are out there, bankers conspired to come up with a fake product to con customers out of billions, if it wasn't, they would not have had to pay it back, my point is some so called conspiracy's are rubbish but some are very real, ISIS=CIA=MIC=federal reserve or something very like that in my opinion is one of the latter.


sorry mate, thats not a conspiracy, it`s business. I made a fortune last year selling a direct replacement product to thousands of people who had a perfectly good working example, this one simply had an extra light in it.

said item is now the single most used across the industry - that a conspiracy then?

problem with you conspiracy nuts, is you don`t stop to think how silly your theory sounds.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I do, I look at who will benefit, who they are connected to, a conspiracy is when more than one person is involved, PPI and the word conspired was not used by me just reused it was being bandied about al lot a few years ago, if it is a bonifiede? product why have we been harassed for years with the promise of compensation, they knew it was no good, and defrauded the public, and got caught, in my opinion people should have gone to prison, if I robbed a post office and figured I was going to get exposed and offered to pay it back, I don't think that would wash, people in banking conspired to defraud, if not why did they have to pay it back.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

freddee said:


> Just went on youtube and typed in sceptoid and it was trying to debunk zeitgeist, just was going on about it being inaccurate about god, and showing symbols, not impressed, so these people wont believe in any conspiracy but believe in big man in the sky, so PPI was not a conspiracy, it was, they are out there, bankers conspired to come up with a fake product to con customers out of billions, if it wasn't, they would not have had to pay it back, my point is some so called conspiracy's are rubbish but some are very real, ISIS=CIA=MIC=federal reserve or something very like that in my opinion is one of the latter.


There is actually nothing wrong with PPI, it's not a fake product... but it was often mis-sold. No one 'has' to pay anything back at the moment as it's not reached court from what I understand. Cases are judged supposedly on a case by case basis by the financial ombudsman depending on what info can be supplied regarding the selling of the policy.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Ho right well my partners son has already had his cheque??? and the date for claims have run out or is running out?? and I want compensation, I never had a loan but have been fcukin harassed over the phone and on line till I am fed up and believe me if some con merchant banker offered it me thing would get very emotional, you will be singing the praises on endowment mortgages next, PPI sent a lot of small buisnesses to the wall loosing the nation much needed revenue and ruining lives, you must be on about the latest con the banks have been using, this after promising to clean their act up, it wont change until the CEO's go to prison...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> I do, I look at who will benefit, who they are connected to, a conspiracy is when more than one person is involved, PPI and the word conspired was not used by me just reused it was being bandied about al lot a few years ago, if it is a bonifiede? product why have we been harassed for years with the promise of compensation, they knew it was no good, and defrauded the public, and got caught, in my opinion people should have gone to prison, if I robbed a post office and figured I was going to get exposed and offered to pay it back, I don't think that would wash, people in banking conspired to defraud, if not why did they have to pay it back.


ok I`ll humour you - what was the net gain from this conspiracy? did it alter world events? did it put a person in a position of authority? avoided a world war (you forget that the same people you say plot and plan also plot and plan for good)

no mate, it made money, it was designed to make money the only thing it did was con people - nothing to see here, no conspiracy.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Ho right well my partners son has already had his cheque??? and the date for claims have run out or is running out?? and I want compensation, I never had a loan but have been fcukin harassed over the phone and on line till I am fed up and believe me if some con merchant banker offered it me thing would get very emotional, you will be singing the praises on endowment mortgages next, PPI sent a lot of small buisnesses to the wall loosing the nation much needed revenue and ruining lives, you must be on about the latest con the banks have been using, this after promising to clean their act up, it wont change until the CEO's go to prison...


why did PPI drive businesses to the wall?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Not my words the courts words and our members of parliament people were also pressurised in taking these loans also the courts called the plaintive victims, there have been over 450,000 claims so far, the most ever reported for a single so called product, no wonder you have your face covered in the avi, the courts have ruled against the banks in 2010, where have you been, to conspire is to secretly plan to use law illegally, they did this, when you consider how many banks mis- sold makes you wonder how many they have meant to of correctly sold, no large company would have excepted this, banks robbing the little people once again.

personally I have more time for a shoplifter, there might be mitigation in need but there is none in greed, and that is what it was, and it has damaged the reputaion of British banking too.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It didn't make money except for bonuses for the bankers that should also be paid back, so it was a criminal act it has cost great amounts of money, some several billion upto date, you want to look up the definition of conspire, it is quite simple, or are you saying one person mis sold 450,000+ people these loans.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

freddee said:


> closed mind there I'm afraid, I said look at the evidence, with JFK, when the secret service and the FBI destroyed a great deal it is hard I know, but if you were a policeman and looked at what you have and how you would go about an investigation then you would not have a lone shooter, dis-information is not really against the law but murdering the democratically voted president of your country is, and now it is thought in most all circles that kennedy was killed by a conspiracy.


Kennedy may well have been killed as part of a conspiracy, and there may well have been misinformation about it... he also may not have been killed as part of a conspiracy.

I don't have any quality evidence to conclude anything more than that. I can speculate on numerous ideas, some of which have more or less circumstantial evidence than others but I'm not armed with enough high quality information to make a conclusion.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

freddee said:


> Just out of interest which points brought up do you find nonsense or the most nonsense, or is it the question of why would they do this in the first place, some of the questions on that subject I find very good and have heard, not as yet any decent answers myself...


Are you asking about my thoughts on the moon landings being faked? I think there are multiple pieces of evidence to support the legitimacy, but for the sake of ease of typing and not making a long post I'll just mention one point.

At the time NASA claimed Apollo 11 went to the moon, one of the activities that the A11 crew were scheduled to perform on the lunar surface was to construct and leave behind a retroreflector array (a set of calibrated mirrors pointed at the Earth) to be used from then onwards in the LLR (Lunar Laser Ranging) experiment - an experiment with the purpose of beaming lasers to the moon at the coordinates of the reflector array to accurately measure the distance between the Earth and the moon over time o measure the precise distance.

These mirrors can be seen from the Earth using optical telescopes as well as reflect lasers from Earth from any given point on the Earth able to aim an appropriate laser at them - and they appeared on the lunar surface at exactly the point and time the Apollo 11 mission put the array up there.

Subsequent Apollo missions to the Moon added to the array and those extra reflectors all also became visible at the time and place of those missions.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

This sh1t still going!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

dtlv said:


> Are you asking about my thoughts on the moon landings being faked? I think there are multiple pieces of evidence to support the legitimacy, but for the sake of ease of typing and not making a long post I'll just mention one point.
> 
> At the time NASA claimed Apollo 11 went to the moon, one of the activities that the A11 crew were scheduled to perform on the lunar surface was to construct and leave behind a retroreflector array (a set of calibrated mirrors pointed at the Earth) to be used from then onwards in the LLR (Lunar Laser Ranging) experiment - an experiment with the purpose of beaming lasers to the moon at the coordinates of the reflector array to accurately measure the distance between the Earth and the moon over time o measure the precise distance.
> 
> ...


I asked a simple question, what point in the theory did you find nonsense?? that's all, it isn't much of a conspiracy really except the moon landing if they were fake were meant to delude people, I have never stated that I personally believe they were fake its just there are some very strong points that could lead people to believe so, which you have called nonsense, on Kennedy, there are several good programs one of which is Wizard of Oswald, it give you the WHY he had to go more than any other piece I have seen.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> It didn't make money except for bonuses for the bankers that should also be paid back, so it was a criminal act it has cost great amounts of money, some several billion upto date, you want to look up the definition of conspire, it is quite simple, or are you saying one person mis sold 450,000+ people these loans.


The things I sell, I sell to make money for me mate, whats wrong with that?

I'll tell you what you should be getting worked up about but wont - here's an actual conspiracy, the child sex abuse in Rotherham was covered up because a senior member of the cabinet was a major player in the taxi industry in the town.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> I asked a simple question, what point in the theory did you find nonsense?? that's all, it isn't much of a conspiracy really except the moon landing if they were fake were meant to delude people, I have never stated that I personally believe they were fake its just there are some very strong points that could lead people to believe so, which you have called nonsense, on Kennedy, there are several good programs one of which is Wizard of Oswald, it give you the WHY he had to go more than any other piece I have seen.


If the case for him having to go is so strong, why can you not believe a lone person took it upon himself to do so.

Te cover ups and all the other faff is what you would expect when a major world leader is killed on your watch, are you really going to let anyone and everyone pick through an autopsy 50 years after the event?

Nah, get em buried and give them some dignity.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I never said I don't believe it isn't possible but with the evidence out there, the evidence that hasn't been destroyed by the people who are there to investigate evidence, I find it the least compelling. it is not me that has called evidence or possible evidence nonsense, on the reflector thing, both the USA and the Russians sent laser pulses to the moon and got readings back, the leflecters in question, or the ones I saw were placed by A15, it is A11 that is in question, but once again, I am not saying this didn't happen.

Someone on this thread has put most people who believe in one conspiracy theory believe in all, well I could say someone that doesn't believe in one doesn't believe in all, some I wont buy some I keep an open mind about, some I think are pretty much the truth, and ISIS being manufactured by CIA/MIC is fact imo...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> I never said I don't believe it isn't possible but with the evidence out there, the evidence that hasn't been destroyed by the people who are there to investigate evidence, I find it the least compelling. it is not me that has called evidence or possible evidence nonsense, on the reflector thing, both the USA and the Russians sent laser pulses to the moon and got readings back, the leflecters in question, or the ones I saw were placed by A15, it is A11 that is in question, but once again, I am not saying this didn't happen.
> 
> Someone on this thread has put most people who believe in one conspiracy theory believe in all, well I could say someone that doesn't believe in one doesn't believe in all, some I wont buy some I keep an open mind about, some I think are pretty much the truth, and ISIS being manufactured by CIA/MIC is fact imo...


I think you should look again at what you call a conspiracy.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

saxondale said:


> If the case for him having to go is so strong, why can you not believe a lone person took it upon himself to do so.
> 
> Te cover ups and all the other faff is what you would expect when a major world leader is killed on your watch, are you really going to let anyone and everyone pick through an autopsy 50 years after the event?
> 
> Nah, get em buried and give them some dignity.


A fella made a blag mine detector, it was useless, it was not fit for purpose, the people who bought this were conned, basically it was a product that didn't work and was knowingly mis sold to these people, he got 8 years, PPI was knowingly mis sold, it was not fit for purpose, it did not work it cost the country billions, and at very least has continually p1ssed me off with unwanted PPi claims, by the sound of you, you are defending this as a way of making money, and should go to prison.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

saxondale said:


> I think you should look again at what you call a conspiracy.


No I think you should look for the first time, and stop conning poor people out of their savings!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> No I think you should look for the first time, and stop conning poor people out of their savings!


And thats why you cant tell a conspiracy theorists anything, how do you get to the conclusion im conning people out of their savings?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Once again, not my words, it was all the fall out after the PPI scandal, and it was, hit the news, closed peoples business, caused unemployment, you must have been on holiday when this went off, ruined the name of British banking, once again not my words, the Gambino crime family would be jealous...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Once again, not my words, it was all the fall out after the PPI scandal, and it was, hit the news, closed peoples business, caused unemployment, you must have been on holiday when this went off, ruined the name of British banking, once again not my words, the Gambino crime family would be jealous...


Im an electrical engineer mate.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

selling PPI, nice side line!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> selling PPI, nice side line!


I dont sell ppi mate, where did you get that idea?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Where you put the things I sell I sell to make money, replying to a quote by me about PPI, but talk about what you want I will still go at it!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> Where you put the things I sell I sell to make money, replying to a quote by me about PPI, but talk about what you want I will still go at it!


in other words, you didn`t read the post did you? you`er claiming PPI is a big conspiracy (for what though your reluctant to say) where in simple terms its all about making money - nothing sinister in it at all


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

A conspiracy is when you plan to con someone with using seemingly legal means in an illegal manner, this was an explanation on the definition, vince cable called PPi a protection racket, people conspired together to sell a product that was not fit for purpose, how easy is it, it went to court the plaintive won they have pay compensation, whats so hard, and don't get soooo touchy, and \I read every word, you keep repeating yourself with inane ****e, get eating or more time in the gym that's what you need!!


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

............9/11.


----------



## Carllo (Feb 14, 2012)

Who cares


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> A conspiracy is when you plan to con someone with using seemingly legal means in an illegal manner, this was an explanation on the definition, vince cable called PPi a protection racket, people conspired together to sell a product that was not fit for purpose, how easy is it, it went to court the plaintive won they have pay compensation, whats so hard, and don't get soooo touchy, and \I read every word, you keep repeating yourself with inane ****e,


gibberish



> get eating or more time in the gym that's what you need!!


the UK-M version of calling someone a nazi


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Moon landing faked?

Yep. Because you can keep thousands of ppl who work/have worked for NASA quiet for 45 years.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

saxondale said:


> gibberish
> 
> So if more than one person plans and act= is a conspiracy is gibberish??!
> 
> the UK-M version of calling someone a nazi


If the cap fits, but actually I could have meant you don't look like you even train?! or I could have meant go have a snack and get to the gym, like we all do, don't we ?! or another way of saying goodnight?! het you'll never know, and calm down!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

There is an alternative way of thinking.

Some of the moon landing pictures were faked. But regardless people DID land on the moon.


----------



## vendettax (Jan 29, 2012)

Not really a conspiracy but worth a watch:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

freddee said:


> If the cap fits, but actually I could have meant you don't look like you even train?! or I could have meant go have a snack and get to the gym, like we all do, don't we ?! or another way of saying goodnight?! het you'll never know, and calm down!


You 2 need to get a room


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Simspin said:


> You 2 need to get a room


That would just end in arguments over who faked their orgasm.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That would just end in arguments over who faked their orgasm.


Young love never straight forward!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Young on one persons side I am afraid, and not mine..


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Scotland really said yes to independence.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I got the percentage right, 55% No!


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

freddee said:


> I got the percentage right, 55% No!


CNN got it more righterer....oh no wait....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

kuju said:


> CNN got it more righterer....oh no wait....
> 
> View attachment 158712


I really think the USA need to look at how they count their own ballots?!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Sheeet

View attachment 158740


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Obama was previously white but they made him black to held his cause of becoming the first black president


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

He only got the go ahead because it was him or a woman?!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

freddee said:


> He only got the go ahead because it was him or a woman?!


Go ahead from who?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

saxondale said:


> Go ahead from who?


The democratic party.


----------

